# Best worming treatment?



## debbieo (May 25, 2012)

Just wondered which worming treatment for dogs is the most recommended, I have had my 7 yr old daschund for just 4 months, and she had her 2nd dose of worming treatment earlier this month, i bought Johnsons easy wormer, but I am worried that she may have worms. She has diarhhea ( sorry hard to spell ! ) as does my 3 yr old daughter! Yikes, Im very concerned. Im worried that the treatment ive given to the lovely dog hasn't worked,.......any advice would be gratefully received, thank you Also I should mention I took her to the vets to have her anal glands done just last week.......


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello Debbie,

There are lots of knowledgeable people on the forum who will be along to help you. Only advice I can give is that I always give wormers that my vet prescribes. I don't use over the counter wormers.

Let us know how you get on. I would love to hear about your doggie


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

We use Milbermax which is prescribed by our vets and got rid of millies fairly heavy worm burden when we adopted her


----------



## debbieo (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, its truly lovely to know people care, yes I did wonder if the over the counter stuff maybe second rate as with the flea treatment, I went to the vets and had that prescribed........so I guess im pretty sharpish going to the vets!!


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

I have used Drontal in the past with no problems. Last visit the vet prescribed Milbemax and because it was new to me I was a bit slow to use it. I asked this forum for advice on using it and have given it to my dog now and he has been OK. No diarrhea. I think some wormers can upset the dog's tummy. How long has your dog's tummy been upset?


----------



## debbieo (May 25, 2012)

Only today, but constantly aggitated by her back passage, trying to lick it, etc....all day.....When i picked her stool up in the park I saw a small thread which could be my imagination, but also could be a worm? Having a dog is new to me, now Im concerned for my daughters health also, she has had the runs for the past 2 days.....


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Remember to worm your daughter too. the pharmacy can help you there.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think over the counter wormers are absoloutly fine tbh, I use drontal every 3 months I think most people use over the counter rather than being charged 3 times as much at the vets drontal and panacur (sp?) are two popular ones 

wormers can cause squitty tum, wormers can also make dogs vomit. but as it has been a couple weeks I wouldn't think it is wormer related so a vet check would be a good idea 
as for your daughter I would take her to the doctors to just put your mind at ease.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 3, 2011)

Have you tried aromatherapy? For fleas and ticks, which are also known as carriers of worms, mix 15-20 drops of any of following essential oils with a base oil and spray on your dog daily.
* For fleas &#8211; citronella, peppermint, lemon, clary sage
* For ticks &#8211; lavender, myrrh, bay, geranium


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I drontal 3monthly, although left for 5 months because I forgot (smack my hand)

And Advocate twice a year. My dogs do however have a clove of garlic weekly. And marinate said dogs in citronella twice a week.

Touch wood never had fleas, Teal was the only one out of three to have tapeworm once, and they never are unwell with worming. They only get the odd tick (Goodwood has deer and my friends dogs come covered in them so I do beleive the citronella works).


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Whatever you use, it may be a good idea to fit Advocate or Panacur into your worming routine as protection against lung worm


----------

